# [tutorial-solution]how to fix your loose ES 4x4 - by 痘唐



## daniel0731ex (Dec 30, 2008)

original text:
http://www.unicube.tw/06/Save_4x4/Save_4x4.htm

TRANSLATION:

Hello guys! Today we’ll teach you how to fix your loosened ES 4x4 cube.

Here are the materials needed:







1. A half-dead Eastsheen 4x4
2. A cross-screwdriver
3. Some super glue.
4. a piece of sandpaper. (Files would be ok also)
5. A small basket for putting the corpses…um…I mean the pieces. This is optional, but make sure that you won’t lose any pieces.
6. Some lubricants. Maru or Unicube lubes are the best. Silicon will sprays too much if you’re not careful


There are probably two reasons that cause the cube to loosen up:

1. The screw loosens by itself
2. The core axle is longer than the centers (sticking out)






Let’s roll!

Step 1: find the loose side to start with. Just randomly choose one if all of them are loose. Take off the centre pieces and see what caused the loosening to occur, and then decide your next step
You could turn the screw to the tightest and see if the screw loosens by itself, or disassemble it to see if the axle is sticking out. Take off the screws and continue.










Step two: there are two solutions depending on the case.

Case 1: the screw would loosen up by itself

Put a little bit of super glue into the hole. PLEASE! Just a little drop or you won’t be able to turn the screws again. Put the screw back on immediately; turn till it’s becoming a little tight. You could always loosen it a little if you found it too tight; don’t worry, the super glue could hold it

“You reap whatever you sew” - unifish


Case 2: the axle is sticking out. You’ll need your sandpaper (or files) for this





Take off the screw and disassemble the whole top layer.





Be careful not to mess up the third layer; it’ll be easier to assemble later on.





Sand down the part that is sticking out. DON’T OVERSAND IT, you probably only need to sand it for 5 to 10 sec; it depends. BE CAREFUL!






“You reap whatever you sew” – unifish

Now reassemble your ES 4x4.


Step 3: take out your lube and put a little drop onto where the screw are, to reduce the rubbing against the screws and the centre. Put on the four center pieces

DONE!!!



Congratulation! Now you have a tighter Eastsheen 4x4. Loosen the screw a bit if you find it too tight. Enjoy.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

whew! it took me such a long time to translate this whole tutorial. 

just wanna tell you that all i did is translating; i didnt really made this tutorial, but a guy in the taiwanese cubing forum did

enjoy


----------



## n00bcubix (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so doing this now.


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks quite nice, I'll have to try this.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2008)

I did this. It did what it was supposed to do, but I don't use the cube anymore. Chances are that if you have to resort to this then it's not going to move like it used to. It's better, but not good as new.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

How long does it usually take for ES 4x4's to loosen too much?

Side note: The screws on ES 4x4's are made of brass, and aren't actually made to be turned by a regular screwdriver. There is a special type of screwdriver that has a deep point that works better (if regular screwdrivers work at all). 

One side of my ES 4x4 wouldn't turn w/ a normal screwdriver, and brass being a soft metal, the screw was becoming stripped. My grandfather had the right kind of screwdriver that made it turn right away, and it now is alot better.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont know if my ES is loose or not..i think it is..but it might be just because all ES are like that..i don't have a new ES to compare it with..


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 31, 2008)

woah! im goin to try this tomorrow


----------



## panyan (Dec 31, 2008)

thats a useful guide for when my es4 gets knackered


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 31, 2008)

Any more feedbacks from people who have tried this?


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Dec 31, 2008)

ahhhhhhh i am going to try this THIS WEEK for sure!!
hey i did this for the white side and im waiting for it to dry

NOTE:!!! this only applies to the super glue in the hole one. BE CAREFUL do not clue the core to the center piece. i almost did but i took it apart very fast and fixed it


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be back home later...I guess I'll do this then  Can't wait to hear some results


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bookmarked for when it's necessary


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 31, 2008)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> ahhhhhhh i am going to try this THIS WEEK for sure!!
> hey i did this for the white side and im waiting for it to dry
> 
> NOTE:!!! this only applies to the super glue in the hole one. BE CAREFUL do not clue the core to the center piece. i almost did but i took it apart very fast and fixed it



To prevent this you could put some glue on the end of a toothpick and stick it in the hole...I'm not sure but it's an idea.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Dec 31, 2008)

well i havent gotten one side yet, i glued the center to the core. got that off. gone through a couple of problems, i doubt i will do this for the other sides


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 1, 2009)

This was not worth it...whenever I take even one part off my ES, it ends up falling to pieces. -.- Then I have to reassemble it 20 times since it repeatedly falls apart -_-

Edit: I take that back, I have only 1 or 2 sides left to glue...and it is WAYYYY better 

Edit 2: Done, there are a few lockups but some lube will fix that...thank you soooo muuucchh!!!!


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 1, 2009)

ive done 2 sides but 1 isnt tight enough but better
the second i cant get tight down enough


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 1, 2009)

well i cant screw down one side all the way so my cube isnt even usable but the other sides are great! any ideas?????????????


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for supporting me guys!!


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, I am so trying this when I get home!


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 2, 2009)

sooo yea my 4x4 is still screwed as of right now. to rephrase my question
the glue settled to quick and i didnt get my screw in all the way in time so i can screw it down all the way making it useless. does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2009)

with all these positive feedbacks..i'm so gonna try this =)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> sooo yea my 4x4 is still screwed as of right now. to rephrase my question
> the glue settled to quick and i didnt get my screw in all the way in time so i can screw it down all the way making it useless. does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?




in the guide it already said that don't out too much glue in


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2009)

wait..none of you tried sanding the axel thing?


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 2, 2009)

had my ES since i started cubing. never had a problem with it.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 3, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> zeroxorxdiexskater said:
> 
> 
> > sooo yea my 4x4 is still screwed as of right now. to rephrase my question
> ...



i used 1 drop didnt even squeeze it


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Kenneth proposed this a LONGGGG time ago.

Works well on the 5x5 as well.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

Just tried this Mod. I sorta need to break it in. I'll edit this after it's done.


----------

